# First time hdr Elevator shaft C&C



## manny212 (Aug 5, 2012)

Have no idea what I'm doing . 4 exposures then through Photomatix . First real attempt , any advice would be welcomed .




Elevator by mannyher1, on Flickr


----------



## The Barbarian (Aug 6, 2012)

The composition is such a stunner that it's hard to focus on the HDR process.   Which is exactly the way it should be.   This is a terrific first try.   I really like the way you kept the exterior details while losing very little inside.  Five to seven exposures might have opened up the shadows a little more.   But it really doesn't affect the quality of this image at all.


----------



## OLaA (Aug 6, 2012)

+1 on the composition! Not well versed in HDR, so no comments on that aspect. Loving this capture though!


----------



## manny212 (Aug 6, 2012)

The Barbarian said:


> The composition is such a stunner that it's hard to focus on the HDR process.   Which is exactly the way it should be.   This is a terrific first try.   I really like the way you kept the exterior details while losing very little inside.  Five to seven exposures might have opened up the shadows a little more.   But it really doesn't affect the quality of this image at all.



Thanks , glad you liked it , i did have 7 exposures originally but I kind of like the way it did better with 4 . Thanks again


----------



## manny212 (Aug 6, 2012)

OLaA said:


> +1 on the composition! Not well versed in HDR, so no comments on that aspect. Loving this capture though!



Thanks , Im glad you liked it !


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 6, 2012)

Before I read any responses I already knew I was going to say that the view is so strange and interesting that in this case, concern about the technical aspects fall by the wayside. Really awesome image!


----------



## manny212 (Aug 6, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> Before I read any responses I already knew I was going to say that the view is so strange and interesting that in this case, concern about the technical aspects fall by the wayside. Really awesome image!



Thanks Trever1t , had quite a fun time trying to point straight up on a swaying cruise ship , and  fight off all the people trying to walk through lmao.


----------



## Bynx (Aug 6, 2012)

It would have been nice to know this was a view up the elevator area of a cruise ship. Now it all makes sense.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Aug 6, 2012)

Such a perfect example of getting composition elements of a photo correct *first*, then using HDR to enhance the dynamic range of the scene *after*.

Good end result, this has to be the best "first" HDR I've ever seen and ranks high as a *photograph, *not just an HDR.


----------



## shefjr (Aug 6, 2012)

From my iPad I can't even tell this is HDR. This is my favorite kind of HDR because it's not over cooked. As for the composition of it, I'm still learning about that myself. What I notice is symmetry and leading lines to the bright areas of this image. To me there is a lot to look at but, I really enjoy the photo.


----------



## leeroix (Aug 6, 2012)

looks like some crazy salvadore dali painting...


----------



## manny212 (Aug 6, 2012)

Bynx said:


> It would have been nice to know this was a view up the elevator area of a cruise ship. Now it all makes sense.



Bynx not busting your chops here but I did put elevator shaft in title, just not where , I guess just my way to try to keep you all thinking   .


----------



## manny212 (Aug 6, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> Such a perfect example of getting composition elements of a photo correct *first*, then using HDR to enhance the dynamic range of the scene *after*.
> 
> Good end result, this has to be the best "first" HDR I've ever seen and ranks high as a *photograph, *not just an HDR.



Thank you Rotanimod , My first goal was to capture  the symmetry  , then worried about firing of 7 exposures , at first didnt think it was really going to work but in the end i think it has . Thanks again for the kind words .


----------



## EDL (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow!  That's an awesome shot!


----------



## laurenvictoria (Aug 7, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> the best "first" HDR I've ever seen and ranks high as a *photograph, *not just an HDR.



Well said


----------



## spacefuzz (Aug 7, 2012)

I concur, nice shot!


----------



## Amocholes (Aug 7, 2012)

It's a wonderful image. It has a great "WOW" factor. The only critique I have is you're losing a lot of the detail in the dark elevator tracks. When I looked at the your larger image, it's more noticeable than it is with the image posted here.


----------



## Amocholes (Aug 10, 2012)

Sorry, I didn't mean to kill the thread.


----------



## Bynx (Aug 10, 2012)

manny212 said:


> Bynx said:
> 
> 
> > It would have been nice to know this was a view up the elevator area of a cruise ship. Now it all makes sense.
> ...



And not to bust your chops either, but I think we have a whole forum on Guess What It Is!


----------



## manny212 (Aug 10, 2012)

Amocholes said:
			
		

> Sorry, I didn't mean to kill the thread.



Lol no you didn't kill it just a bit busy. I see what you mean but im way too new to HDR stuff to even try and figure out how to get more detail there. 

Will fidget with It a bit and see what happens. I do have 3 exposures of this left. 

Bynx touché lololol.


----------

